# Pedigree Dog Names



## TillysMum (May 19, 2013)

Out of curiousity, is your dog a pedigree? If so, what is his/her registered name?

Mine is a pedigree English Springer Spaniel bitch, reg'd name Princess Dixie Roo & regular name is Tilly 

I'm not fussed about having a purebred dog by the way, this is merely me being nosey/getting to know people  

Tilly had been bred by my husband's friend who has only had & only will have his bitch covered the once so is by no means an irresponsible breeder in it for the money or involved with excessive inbreeding to keep to KC standards. Just thought i'd mention this in case i get pounced on by anyone thinking i'm either a 'pedigree snob' or supporting puppy farms etc :wink:


----------



## PomEric (May 18, 2013)

Dachari's Halley Barry (yes, he's a boy). They pronounced Barry more like "Berry" so it was an easy transition to Eric.

The cat is Black Diamond de l'Etoile Rouge, or Rhys.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My Rott's name is Brutus Maximus XXIV. I guess Brutus Maximus is a common name for Rotts, LOL. I didn't name him or I would have picked something more creative. I call him Moose but his first owner just called him Brutus.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson is a Welsh springer spaniel and registered with the AKC as "Truepenny Olympic Triumph". Truepenny is the kennel name, and the litter theme was Olympics so that the puppies could be identified as belonging to the same litter.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

My husky's name is Kailua Lord Chester, call name Chester. I had the opportunity to choose a name for him, with the condition that after the kennel name, the other word had to start with letter "L".


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia: Kennel Name Life of the Party CGC (she's 5th or 6th generation with the word party in her name)

I can't remember Summer's registered name. That's pretty bad. I need to find her paperwork...

Beau: AKC CH Kennel Name's Over the Rainbeau

Rose: Kennel Name's Winter Rose

Nard isn't registered because my sister never sent in the paperwork.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Manero: CH *Kennel* Night Moves

Henley (Manero's nephew): *Kennel* One of these Nights

Armani: Russian Windridge Always in Style

Brubeck: Glasdun's Take Five at Mayak

Cooper was Manero's litter-brother: *Kennel* No More Mr Nice Guy

The Greyhounds were ex-racers: Naples was Devie's Naples; Gunnar was Da Shadoe.


----------



## TillysMum (May 19, 2013)

Some nice names there! I would have loved to have chosen Tilly's registered name but hubby's friend's wife registered the whole litter with the help of their 2 young daughters. Tilly had been named Dixie by the girls (but we didn't really like it and she didn't know it anyway) and her mum is called Roxy and affectionately Roxy-Roo, i guess they added Princess because she acts like she is one lol!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

All my dogs are pedigree, majority are show dogs (either current or retired), a few never panned out. Most of the bulldogs are named after songs

BB is GCH. (Kennel Name) Bossa Nova Baby, CA 
Kira is CH. (Kennel Name) Maxximum Potential, RN CD
Maxxi is CH. (Kennel Name) Take it T' The Limit, CD RN

Whisper is (Kennel Name) Started With A Whisper 
JC is (Kennel Name) A Boy Named Sue
Deja is (Kennel Name) On A Win-An Mission
Eureka is (Kennel Name) Turbo Charged

This is just a few.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Aleu's is Aleu's Northern Aurora Dreamer.
Soon after I named her, I wish I'd called her Southern Aurora Dreamer, for obvious reasons, but as well.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Mike doesn't have a pedigree, but our previous dog Charlie did. 

His name was Charlie of Dayla's Delight. His entire litter was named after famous Jazz musicians and our dog was named after Charlie Parker. 

Edit: and they're both white Swiss shepherds. Charlie is registered with the Dutch Kennel Club and FCI.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

The only Pup I have with a True Register Name Is my Bambi: and Her's is: (Kennel name)'s Purple Raine. Although I do play around with My Dycen and sometimes will try and come up with a Register name for him "Even though he doesn't have papers". So far I've liked Blue Phoenyx's Walking that Fine Line the best (The Boy has been on the "verge" of being re-homed many a time because of his antics...lol).. Blue Phoenyx is the name I chose YEARS ago as a kid for what I wanted my Kennel name to be should I have ever had one.... Oh, and according to my kids our Hamster's name is Celtic Warrior's Bayleigh GingerFlower....


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

*Kennel* Rafiki Kidogo
It's swahili for "little friend", but is actually not grammatically correct.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy and Misty are not registered with anything but NAFA and AAC but have pedigree's...

Happy is just *kennel* Happy(AKC sport lines based primarily on Peachykeen), Misty is *farm* Mistletoe Mischief(CBCA trial lines), they are both purebred Border Collies with pedigree's I can trace pretty far and registered parents, but they themselves were never registered. 

Baby dog(Toller) is KD's Storm Warnin4 Tollchester

the rest of my dogs are rescue muttlys


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

*Kennel Name* After the Storm - Aro

I changed his call name to Murphy right when I got him. I'd like to change his registered name to *Kennel Name* Burnt Tator Tot....but there's really no reason for me to pay to change it lol.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I wonder, why is it that most people type *kennel name*?


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

My Australian Shepherd is Koynes Klassic Rolls Royce. His litter theme was cars, his name was Bugatti, didn't really like it but wanted to keep the car theme. So Royce. lol.

Our Sheltie is Greyfyres Charming Moonlight, We call her Luna.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Ginger is the only dog I've ever done registered name for (breeders wanted it done) and I don't even remember her name.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Avie said:


> I wonder, why is that most people type *kennel name*?


I wondered this too. My guess is so that people searching the internet for a particular breeder don't come up with hits on a forum.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

None of my dogs have pedigrees but they all have Canine Partners registration, athough Squash is the only one who has actually done any events yet. They are all "Mush Puppies..." 

Sassquash (RN) (Squash)
Amaisying (Maisy)
Pipkin Pie (Pip)


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I wondered this too. My guess is so that people searching the internet for a particular breeder don't come up with hits on a forum.


Maybe that's the reason. Well, Charlie's breeder has retired and I think she was a great breeder, so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

lol I omitted Happys kennel name because she(her breeder) can go burn somewhere and I ain't gonna advertise for her  Mistys farm name I omitted simply because its just a meaningless farm name...they dont breed dogs it was a one time ranch dog breeding intended only for other ranchers lol

can't speak for anyone else though, I was curious myself!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

It seems we're all curious!  Well, I'm sure everyone has their reasons.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Some people just don't want to share the kennel names of where their dogs came from.

I have: 

S Konzert vom Drachenberg "Strauss"
Devine's Gunpowder N Lead "Mirada"
Joplin von Kennel Name "Mahler"
Mana's 5 Cents for Advice Marcato "Wesson"
Melana's Turn the Tables at Marcato "Vixie"
Blackthorn's Loch "Loch"


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I have Boreayl's Dare to Dream "Mechta" and Twilight's Shining Star "Bella" (Has nothing to do with the Twilight movies/series/books etc so don't ask!)


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

(kennel name) Mia Bella Dachshund Nola CGC, call name Nola.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

"Hawkeye" is
Diamond Aire Pierce the Sun CGC TT VCD1 CD TD OTDsd STDc DNA-VP

"Lark" is
Diamond Aire Meadow Song CGC

"Kechara" is
Fleming's Flying Kechara CGC CD AX AXJ


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

2/3rds of my dogs are mutts, but I was considering Registering them with UKC or Canine Partners.... I had a few names in mind, but nothing official yet.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm omitting the kennel name, because while I like the breeder, I don't really want them tracking me here, either. I have asked questions, speculated, and had other conversations here that I am not sure I would have, if I felt they were reading over my shoulder. I also don't want to represent the breed - not because they're bad, but because I don't want to have to be that good.

Jack is CH Kennel Name's Jack Frost, UWP, NTD. Call name Jack.
Frost is Ch Kennel Name's Chocolate Frosting. Call name Frost.

They're kind of obviously father/son.

And I didn't choose either name.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I didn't get to choose Crystal's (she was a year old when I got her), but I got to choose Casper's -- he's Taylak Friendly Ghost.

(He's not actually friendly. )


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

I omitted the kennel name because others did it and it seemed like a good idea. I didn't want what I posted here to represent the breeder and kennel on a whole, and so my posts about my dog wouldn't show up in search results if someone searched the kennel name.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a list of Vader's bloodlines and I was given the forms to register him and I never got around to it. The names mean little to me though 

Sire: Minnesota Playboy
Pr'loskoski's Gunny
Trully Bully Chyna
Pr'mystikal's Playboy De Pachucos
Razors Edge Apollo
Utimatepits T B's Nova
Pr'razors Edge Premium Pits
Pr'minnesota Playboy

Dam:Hellers Shady
Lowjack Remymartin
Pr'castro Carranza's Mia
Pr'king Joc
Pr'razors Edge Botbs Bosko
Hocker's Reddy 4 U Shababy
Taylor Storm A Comin
Heller's Shady


----------



## MonteCristo (Apr 19, 2013)

My mom's last dog's parents' names where "She's Got A Way" and "Mr Bojangles", so mom named him "It Had to Be You", to keep with the song theme. Of course we just called him Toby, and frankly, I'm not sure if she ever even sent in his paperwork, lol.



ETA - I can't figure out how to write that first phrase correctly, but hopefully at least the meaning is clear, even if the grammar is atrocious.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I found out that the three tervuren puppies in my handling classes were part of a "Beatle song names" litter. I'm so jealous! I would have loved to pick a favorite Beatle's song as my dog's registered name.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I do post my dog's registered names in my signature because I am very proud where they came from. I am beyond thrilled with the dogs I have gotten from her breeding program. There aren't many rottweiler breeders who are breeding a true working rottweiler and this is my way of giving their breeder the shout out she deserves. I shout her praises from the mountain tops whenever I can. After all, rottweilers are a working breed and that often seems to be forgotten. 

So Lars is "URO2 UCD UCH Deerwood's Larson Bravo Zulu CDX GN RE NJP NAP NFP OCC OJC TG-E EAC WV-E O-TN-E APDT RL2 AOE-L1, L2 HIC TT CGC TDI"

and Ocean is "Deerwood's Oh Stars on the Water! RN HIC CGC"


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The only registered animal I have now is my Tennessee Walker Mare, she is Nodder's Midnight Star. When we had registerd Scottish Terriers kennel name was Gartmore and used a lot of Gaelic names and our registered Greyhounds were kennel name Netami (meaning the first).


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

MrsBoats said:


> So Lars is "URO2 UCD UCH Deerwood's Larson Bravo Zulu CDX GN RE NJP NAP NFP OCC OJC TG-E EAC WV-E O-TN-E APDT RL2 AOE-L1, L2 HIC TT CGC TDI"


Wow! Those are SO MANY titles! :jaw:


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

LOL....yeah, Lars definitely isn't a slacker. He's only 5 and we're aren't anywhere near being done yet.  

Ocean is only 18 months...I see a blur of letters after his name too and some what soon.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Avie said:


> I wonder, why is it that most people type *kennel name*?


In my case, it's because the breeder in question is one I do not wish to "advertise" for. We have had issues with them. I can't speak for others, however.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Merlin is GCH(Bronze) Call Me Work N Some Magic
Gemma is Ch Call Me My Bling Bling
Keely is Tecate's Fly Me To The Moon


----------



## TillysMum (May 19, 2013)

thank you all for sharing and feeding my curiousity  i don't blame those of you who aren't keen to promote undesirable breeders! There are some beautiful dogs owned by the members on here, i love looking at the photos


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't mind sharing my breeder's kennel name. She has been breeding Welshies for a long time and has had some really nice dogs. I agree with her breeding practices and I got a great pup from her.

I can definitely understand why others wouldn't want to share though.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I have no issues with my breeders, they've been wonderful. However I have seen breeders dragged through the mud for no reason on forums before. I posted a recommendation for another breeder on another forum years ago. It is a breeder that I highly respect and would kill for a dog from- a leader in health testing in my breed and very active in breed rescue. She has more working titles on her dogs than most other breeders... and they were dragged through the mud for a particular part of their contract and called things like 'BYB' and 'puppy mill' for 20+ pages. I do not want to be the cause of that happening to another breeder I respect. These threads ARE searchable and there are people out there who do have it out for breeders. I used to post their names but I will not anymore. I will not make that mistake again. If anyone is truly interested in the breed then I will share breeders I like privately.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Majority of those are my kennel name, but since I have already had my mom track me here once, I rather it not happen again, makes it feel like she is reading over my shoulder lol. 

As for BB, she has an excellent breeder, I just decided to keep the kennel name out.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I have no issues with my breeders, they've been wonderful. However I have seen breeders dragged through the mud for no reason on forums before. I posted a recommendation for another breeder on another forum years ago. It is a breeder that I highly respect and would kill for a dog from- a leader in health testing in my breed and very active in breed rescue. She has more working titles on her dogs than most other breeders... and they were dragged through the mud for a particular part of their contract and called things like 'BYB' and 'puppy mill' for 20+ pages. I do not want to be the cause of that happening to another breeder I respect. These threads ARE searchable and there are people out there who do have it out for breeders. I used to post their names but I will not anymore. I will not make that mistake again. If anyone is truly interested in the breed then I will share breeders I like privately.


Exactly the reason I didn't post BB's.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Actually, Laurelin has a good point I hadn't considered...personal agendas of others. With the exception of the rottie board I hang on, I do find most dog boards to be anti-breeder and those who choose to get a well-bred dog are considered the devil incarnate. I did a search for "Deerwood Rottweilers" and this board came up once. It was buried in a bunch of other stuff not from me on Rottweiler Nation, the American Rottweiler Club, Infodog, and other places. So I think I'm safe from those with pitch forks and flaming torches. So if someone has it out for her...they have tons of other places to dig up crap.


----------



## Gumiho (Mar 16, 2013)

My boy's registered name is Goryeo. His call name is Paem.


----------

